# Posting



## JoeyCharge (Mar 23, 2014)

It says my post was successful, but I don't see it in the forum. Coping with Infi..

Help?

Joey


----------



## JoeyCharge (Mar 23, 2014)

I tried a second post, almost identical. This time I saw the message about the moderator having to approve. There is not much time the browser gives me to read that message.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

With new users the spam filter tends to moderate any first posts with a link inside of it. That's the only reason your thread was moderated.

It is open and approved now.


----------

